# weather killed all my birds



## leem26 (Oct 16, 2009)

hi all woke up monday morning to find i lost 10 zebras, 5 beleganes in one avairy and 6 budgies in the other avairy oh and 1 canary :crying: but hey all my quails are still alive and i had to bring 2 canary's in the house and they are doing well now and even got they quails in a 4ft indoor rabbit cage in my bedroom lol, the avairy were well covered aswell so i dunno why the weather made them die............... any advice for next winter would be a great help as i am gonna start again............... hopefully this time i will have succses next winter.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

So sorry you lost so many birds? Maybe you could post a picture of your aviary which would help to give you some advise?

Its very important that birds have plenty of sheltered areas away from the wind. I put clear perspex over the flights in the winter so they get no wind what so ever. I also have a ring heater in the inner part of the aviary to stop the temperature going below freezing.

Make sure you also have plenty of dry and fresh foods, also some added vitims make a great difference. My birds eat me out of house and home in the colder periods


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

How long have you owned the birds and where did they come from?

From having a brief look at your previous posts i get the impression you have not had them long (correct me if im wrong!) so it may well be that they are not used to being outside, or being without any heat. You have to be so careful putting birds out at this time of year, if they have not been kept in unheated aviaries they will die.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Zebra Finches and Budgies come from Australia, they would need a heat source if they are to be kept outside in this type of weather.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

You do not need a heat source if the birds have been acclimatised properly.

Very importantly they must have protection from the wind though.

A good example is the ring neck parakeet, now considered a pest in the UK. These birds came from a hot country yet they now survive our harsh winters? 

I have 2 aviaries with many species and never suffered any fatalities, so speaking from research and experience.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

in cold weather i feed my birds as late as i can so they have a full crop if they go through a cold night on empty crop they will die with cold


----------



## culintg (Jan 6, 2010)

that's so sad, i hope you (and your remainding birds) are okay.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Freebird said:


> You do not need a heat source if the birds have been acclimatised properly.
> 
> Very importantly they must have protection from the wind though.
> 
> ...


Obviously they couldn't have been acclimatised properly then or so many wouldn't have died. It has been exceptionally cold though.
I hope your next lot are and fair better.
Good luck.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

borderer said:


> in cold weather i feed my birds as late as i can so they have a full crop if they go through a cold night on empty crop they will die with cold


I may have missunderstood, but birds should have access to seed and fresh food 24/7?


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Freebird said:


> I may have missunderstood, but birds should have access to seed and fresh food 24/7?


I was kinda thinking the same thing there


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry about the loss of your birds.

When I had my aviary I would by bubblewrap the garden centres (the kind they sell on the huge rolls). I would then staple it in place around the flight and any windows to the roosting area.

It's important to make sure the birds cannot get wet from rain or snow during the cold weather.

I would also fed more fatty seeds (sunflower hearts and peanuts) and foods in the colder weather. Warm foods like warm mashed potato and carrots and even warm cooked corn and the cob would go down a treat. I avoided foods with high water content that could freeze quickly.

You should make sure that your birds have access to enough food during the day. Birds tend to roost when the sun starts to go down and will stop feeding.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh im sorry to here of the loss of your birds my friends had the same problem this year and with all the snow and ice and freezing conditions her finches etc couldnt cope. Shes now invested in a heat lamp what they use for baby chickens and she puts it on a timer through the night. Hoping she has better luck. To be honest our weather seems to be changing ..


----------

